# Hello from Newbie in Reading



## Palace_Chick (Sep 16, 2011)

Hiya,

I am new to the forum having bought my 1st TT last week. It's a 2.0l FSI Coupe in Condor Grey with Magma seats and I absolutely love it - so much fun to drive.

My only complaint so far is the factory sound system (I was spoilt by my last car which was an A4 with Symphony and B&O speakers) but getting new speakers and amp fitted by John Kleis on Wednesday.

I am really enjoying reading all about your TT's and hope to join the owners club shortly.

All the best,
Helene

PS Pix to follow


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Helene, Welcome to the TTF.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## Palace_Chick (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you Hoggy!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Helene, I was born & bred in Reading, so thought I would say Hi, even quicker than usual.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you're halfway there. All you need to do now is join the TTOC  
http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Helene, welcome to the forum


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Helene and welcome.
Steve


----------



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

HI Helene welcome to the forum


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome. Congratulations on your new ride


----------

